# Jobs in Malaga



## Lukep (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi I'm hoping someone can help out, I'm going to Malaga in April 2014 initially for 1 month but ideally would love to stay out there but would need some kind of job. I'm currently working in a sports club and do all sorts of jobs from accounts to maintenance and cooking so I can put my hands to anything. I'm not really bothered about how much the pay is as long as I like it and I'm easy to get along with. 

Hope to hear from someone .

Luke


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lukep said:


> Hi I'm hoping someone can help out, I'm going to Malaga in April 2014 initially for 1 month but ideally would love to stay out there but would need some kind of job. I'm currently working in a sports club and do all sorts of jobs from accounts to maintenance and cooking so I can put my hands to anything. I'm not really bothered about how much the pay is as long as I like it and I'm easy to get along with.
> 
> Hope to hear from someone .
> 
> Luke


:welcome:

the bad news is that Spain has unemployment running at over 25% nationally, over 56% for under 25s (July figures) & in Andalucía, more like 35% & 65% respectively 


compare that to UK figures of just 7.7% unemployment & you'll understand how unlikely it is that you'll find work


the good news is - if you're coming for a month anyway, you might as well look for something while you're here - you never know.... make sure it's a proper contracted job though, because when you register as resident you have to show sufficient income & healthcare provision


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

If you mean Malaga City, very very little chance imho.
Malaga province, in some dodgy Brit bar, if you work for peanuts I expect you'll find something. If you're good at figures, the on-line gambling rackets in Gibraltar are always recruiting.


----------



## brettjunior1 (Aug 30, 2013)

Any idea what the online gambling jobs would pay per month approx ?? B


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Have a look here:

myservicesdirectory.com | surinenglish.com


----------



## Lukep (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks for all your comments


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukep said:


> Hi I'm hoping someone can help out, I'm going to Malaga in April 2014 initially for 1 month but ideally would love to stay out there but would need some kind of job. I'm currently working in a sports club and do all sorts of jobs from accounts to maintenance and cooking so I can put my hands to anything. I'm not really bothered about how much the pay is as long as I like it and I'm easy to get along with.
> 
> Hope to hear from someone .
> 
> Luke


I have a relative who came to Malaga to work and learn the language. They got a job relatively eeasily, but it was 12 hours all through the night and poorly paid. They have since lost that job and gone home. If you want to give it a go, good luck, but you are going to have to rough it and no one is going to help you. It's all very well saying you don't mind how you earn, but you have to live and on virtually nothing, that won't be easy.

Life is not easy for the locals, many of them are just as talented as you but can't find a job. Further to that, if you come you will need to learn the language very fast, just in case.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

There are commission only tele sales jobs around, but you do have to register as autonomo and you do need to be a resident - so its a bit of a non starter! 

The historic "get a job in a bar" type things arent really available anymore. Owners tend to use family and friends who are affected by the unemployment situation and due to the recession, there arent as many of these jobs around anyway. You also would need to have an employment contract and a living wage to enable you to be a resident. But as xabiachica says, if you're in Spain for a month anyway, you may find something temporary???

Jo xxx


----------

